

The Humble Programmer, by Edsger W. Dijkstra - giu
http://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http%3A%2F%2Fuserweb.cs.utexas.edu%2Fusers%2FEWD%2Fewd03xx%2FEWD340.PDF

======
giu
Direct link to the paper (PDF, 473 KB):
<http://userweb.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/ewd03xx/EWD340.PDF>

